# Kung Fu Mantis



## utterbeastage (Dec 17, 2009)

Kung Fu Peacock Mantis

My adult female Peacock Mantis (pseudempusa pinnapavonis) showing off her moves B)


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

What were u movin a mouse? bad boy!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 17, 2009)

utterbeastage said:


> Kung Fu Peacock MantisMy adult female Peacock Mantis (pseudempusa pinnapavonis) showing off her moves B)


Haha that's awesome and all but what the heck happened

?


----------



## utterbeastage (Dec 17, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Haha that's awesome and all but what the heck happened


Got dared to upload it haha , guess this is my new claim to fame on MantidForum


----------



## utterbeastage (Dec 17, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> What were u movin a mouse? bad boy!


her arch-enemy , a permanent marker


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

This is all too funny.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

I could of done without the other you tube, now throw yourself in the trash and when u crawl out throw away the marker and get in the corner and maybe later u can come out h34r:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Haha that's awesome and all but what the heck happened


Omg... I wish I hadn't clicked that link.




Now I'm forever permanently marked with that image of you!


----------



## utterbeastage (Dec 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Omg... I wish I hadn't clicked that link.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm forever permanently marked with that image of you!


IT WAS MY "INTERPRETIVE" THREAT DISPLAY!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 17, 2009)

utterbeastage said:


> IT WAS MY "INTERPRETIVE" THREAT DISPLAY!


Haha, I balled my eyes out laughing, my mother was not too impressed... Haha, great stuff... I'm obviously talking about the mantis


----------

